# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  AirAsia Safety & Maintenance - Scary Movie

## South East Asia

Hi everyone. I don't normally post in forums, 'cause I don't feel I've got much to add. Maybe this will be of interest to people on a budget in SE Asia. I just thought I'd share some video I shot on-board AirAsia the other day. I know it's a no-frills cut-price airline and you get what you pay for ... blah blah blah ... but I think this one's worth showing. When it comes to safety, I don't think the level of care should be one of the luxuries one forgoes. As a matter of fact, I sent it to the nemesis of AirAsia called 'Fly AirAsia? Not Me' - who are a bunch of travelers who set up a website to keep an eye on safety and other stuff - and they featured my clip as their lead story. Anyway, you'll get the drift from the video, but you can imagine I was relatively happy to get my feet safely back on solid ground ... Air Asia Mid-Air Mechanical Faults 

Would I fly AA again? I'm not sure. They're certainly among the cheapest tickets you'll find, but it'll all depends on budget vs guts. They're not the only cut-price in Asia, so it's certainly worth shopping around. Happy trips!

 
Andy, 
Australia

If you're interested in reading the Safety report those guys did you can read it here ... http://airasiaannus.blogspot.com/200...ty-part-2.html & here ... http://airasiaannus.blogspot.com/200...re-unsafe.html

----------


## daviid

For the 11 child stars it's an experience of a lifetime. To get employed on for a guy's job and go on a actual livestock generate is a desire come real for any teenage. Even children become men on the livestock generate that is complete of complications.

----------

